# Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

Pressemeldung

*Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor​*




Tostedt. 
Mit Emma Backer Håkonsen verpflichtet Zebco Europe eine weitere Testanglerin für Quantum Specialist und Fin-Nor. 

Emma ist ein angelnder Globetrotter, wie er im Buche steht. Weltweit zieht sie mit Rute und Rolle los, um Schuppenträger aller Arten zu befischen. 

In ihrer norwegischen Heimat sind es vor allem Hechte und Barsche, die sie zielsicher fängt; aber auch im Meeresangeln ist sie zu Hause – wenig verwunderlich, wenn man im Land der Trolle ansässig ist. 

International hat sie keine Scheu, sich mit Big-Game-Gerät selbst mit den ganz großen Kalibern der Weltmeere zu messen.

Zebco Europes Direktor für Marketing, Frerk Petersen, freut sich auf die kommende Zusammenarbeit: 
"Emma ist eine vorzügliche Anglerin und über ihre Facebook-Fangemeinde weltweit exzellent vernetzt. In der Vermarktung unserer herausragenden Produkte wie Exo- und Smoke-Rollen wird sie eine große Rolle spielen." 


Link:
http://www.facebook.com/emma.backerhakonsen


----------



## Pascalh (5. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

sorry aber..

wenn hier mal nicht wieder nach optik eingestellt wurde..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Klar, schöner Barsch ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Frerk hat einfach ein Händchen für Personalentscheidungen! #6


----------



## Spartakus (5. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, schöner Barsch ;-)))



|good:  #r

so sehe ich das auch :vik::q


----------



## Seele (5. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Wahnsinn was da Quantum im Angebot hat


----------



## phirania (5. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

hübsch,endlich mal keine blöndine...


----------



## Lucius (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, schöner Barsch ;-)))



looool!:m

Wobei, das "B" weniger ausschlaggebend gewesen sein wird, als der Rest vom Wort...


----------



## matchwinnerpro (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Hoffentlich kann die denn mal angeln und tut nicht nur so!


----------



## Lucutus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Very nice ! ;-)


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Die nächsten Verhandlungen stehen schon an. In der engeren Auswahl.
http://www.aborigen2005.narod.ru/anglerin1.jpg


----------



## GeorgeB (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Ich hätte Jordan Carver eingestellt!


----------



## Hufi96 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Comoran zieht auch nach..http://img186.*ih.us/img186/9757/e4c084a88328dt2.jpg

:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

@ Hufi, n1 !

Hübsch sieht sie ja aus...

Was ich mich frage, bringt das Verkaufstechnisch so viel?

Ich muss da bei der Firma inzwischen immer an den Spruch von Michael O'Leary (Ryanair) denken...was er für die Kunden im höherpreisigen Segment an Bonusleistungen in Erwägung zieht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfIY24BErBE

Ab ca. 1:00 im Video 

Bisher meide ich Zebco/Quantum Produkte. 
Aber wenn Zebco DAS einführt, dann kauf ich mir auch nen paar Exo Rollen und Ruten aus dem hochpreisigen Segment. Versprochen.


----------



## ayron (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr immer habt?! Es mögen vieleicht nicht die besten Angler/innen sein, aber sie haben Erfahrung und Fachwissen.
Natürlich sehen sie auch hübsch aus und das wird ihnen bei Vertragsabschluss sehr geholfen haben.

Es sind ihre anglerischen Qualitäten und Innovation die unseren Sport weiterbringe, jedoch hilft eine mehr als 10 grauhaarige, dickbäuchige Tranklamottenhansel, die Protackle Promoten, den Angelsport aus dem Abseits zu rücken.

Jeder kann denken was er will, aber ich denke solche Verpflichtungen födern das Ansehen des Angelsports bei der Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Lieber ayron, diese Damen sollen Geräte ihrer Vertragspartner verkaufen und nicht den Angelsport aus dem Abseits zu rücken. Wieso eigentlich Abseits. Manchmal wünschte ich den herbei. 


http://www.google.de/imgres?q=Heringsangeln&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&rls=com.microsoft:de:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7PRFB_deDE454&biw=1280&bih=605&tbm=isch&tbnid=4HSRaWr8MNQqNM:&imgrefurl=http://www.kilikus.de/heringsangeln-stralsund/bilder.html&imgurl=http://www.kilikus.de/archiv/heringsangeln-stralsund/03.03.08%252520022-small.jpg&w=240&h=180&ei=HJFIUJmeAY3Hsgb-roDIBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=150&vpy=138&dur=94&hovh=144&hovw=192&tx=103&ty=72&sig=109307156894559256946&page=3&tbnh=131&tbnw=175&start=44&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:18,s:44,i:272


----------



## Lucutus (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Auf-Karpfen-in-Schweden


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



Lucutus schrieb:


> http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Auf-Karpfen-in-Schweden


----------



## Knispel (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Mal sehen wenn sie Frau Katzenberger zusammen mit August - Walter Oben ohne in einen See stellen und einen karpfen in die Hand drücken. das würde der Hit schlechthin - ist nur eine Sache der Bezahlung ....


----------



## Breamhunter (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mal sehen wenn sie Frau Katzenberger zusammen mit August - Walter Oben ohne in einen See stellen und einen karpfen in die Hand drücken. das würde der Hit schlechthin - ist nur eine Sache der Bezahlung ....



August-Walter oben ohne gibts nicht. Der hat täglich wechselnde Stirnbänder


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Leute, hier fehlt eindeutig der: Gefällt mir Buton. Sollten wir einführen.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Aber Hallo!
Vieeeel besser als die Quantumprodukte!
Weiter so!


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Sollen hübsche junge Frauen echt die Verkaufszahlen der Angelgeräteindustrie verbessern. Oder sollen die Frauen fürs Angeln begeistern. Ich bin mir sicher der Spuk ist bald wieder vorbei, aber so ein Mega-Konzern wie der Laden zu dem Quantum, gehört kann sich natürlich son kleines Experiment locker leisten.


----------



## degl (7. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Na...........verschlechtern werden sich die "Verkaufszahlen" nun deswegen auch nicht..................Die Zeiten sind so und wir müssen einfach damit klarkommen.............

Ein "wirkliches Problem" kann man(Mann) daraus nun wirklich nicht herleiten

gruß degl

Und der "Pirellikalender" funktioniert doch schon seit Jahrzehnte:vik:


----------



## knaacki2000 (8. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Also mir geht der ganze Babs - Hype auf den Wecker.
Ich will angeln! Wenn es Frauen geht, dann kaufe ich mir einen Playboy aber keine Rute & Rolle, auch Quantum Produkte kaufe ich sicherlich deshalb nicht plötzlich.
Ich kaufe gute Qualität - das ist entscheidend.
Ach ja, damit mich keiner faldch versteht:
Ich habe nichts gegen angelnde Frauen! Aber sie interessieren nicht mehr als angelnde Männer


----------



## angelarne (12. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Man man man, sind einige Kommentare hier stumpf #t

Ich persönlich finde es sehr gut, dass auch langsam die Frauenquote im Bereich Angelsport angehoben wird und das Angeln an sich nicht nach außen wie eine reine Männerdomäne wirkt, denn das ist nämlich schon lange nicht mehr der Fall!

Denn, liebe Herren der Zunft - es gibt sehr wohl auch Frauen die angeln können und das vielleicht manchmal besser, als mancher Vollprolet in seinen Prologic- Tarnoutfits, der glaubt, die Angelweißheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und der Größte zu sein!

Wir leben in einer emanzipierten Gesellschaft, Leute!

Das Einzige, was mich etwas stört, ist der Umstand, dass es schon so wirkt, als spiele das Aussehen der Kandidatinnen eine große Rolle bei der Auswahl, denn offensichtlich steht hier auch noch der Gedanke des "Sex sells" im Vordergrund.

Nichts desto trotz glaube ich schon, dass Emma gut angeln kann. Wir werden wahrscheinlich bald mehr über ihr Können erfahren...


----------



## Petri (12. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



angelarne schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es sehr gut, dass auch langsam die Frauenquote im Bereich Angelsport angehoben wird




Stimmt, jetzt gibt es schon zwei angelnde Frauen^^ 100% zuwachs


----------



## wasser-ralf (12. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Man, man, man, was lassen sich doch manche Menschen nur vera****en, was sind sie naiv.

Wer glaubt denn wirklich und allen Ernstes, hier geht es um das Anheben der Frauenquote im Angelsport? So etwas ernst zu nehmen, ist schon lachhaft. Hier geht es wie über all und immer nur um plumpes Werbemarketing. 
Das arme, hübsche Mädel kann gar nichts dafür. Sie ist nur ein willkommenes Instrument zur Verbreitung der Werbebotschaften, weil viele sabbernd und lüstern draufschauen.
Ich lach mich schlapp, dass darüber wirklich ernsthaft diskutiert wird.


----------



## frogile (23. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Komsich dass Quantum keine 80 Kg Frauen einstellt.... die können vermutlich nicht so gut angeln... |jump:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



			
				angelarne;3709653

Wir leben in einer emanzipierten Gesellschaft schrieb:
			
		

> Ach...wirklich|supergri
> Pardon aber mit der Statur und erotischen Ausstrahlung einer weissrussischen Kugelstoßerin wäre das nie was geworden...selbst bei 5 Hechten a 1,25 m pro Tag nicht.Insofern kannst du das vorsichtige "das es schon so wirkt.." getrost vergessen.Es wirkt nicht nur so.Es *ist* so.


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ...Es wirkt nicht nur so.Es *ist* so.


Und ich steh drauf |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Macho an:
Für irgendwas müssen Frauen ja gut sein (Korrektur: sollten)....
Macho aus.....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Pfui ihr beiden....immer nur an das eine denken|supergri
Jeder packt 5 € in die Chauvikasse:m(Ich auch)


----------



## fischmäc (26. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Pfui ihr beiden....immer nur an das eine denken|supergri
> Jeder packt 5 € in die Chauvikasse:m(Ich auch)


 
Wie jetzt ???

Jeder sollte eine Frau haben, die einem die Rute hält wenn man einen Fisch drillt.:m


----------



## teddy- (26. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

also bei mir wirkt es(sie):k


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



fischmac schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ???
> 
> Jeder sollte eine Frau haben, die einem die Rute hält wenn man einen Fisch drillt.:m



Hier tun sich ja menschliche Abgründe auf|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*

Was wollt Ihr eigentlich? Die Frauenquote wurde doch schon im Bundestag behandelt. Zebco ist da nur Vorreiter.#6

Böse Zungen könnten natürlich einen völlig neuen Werbeslogan kreieren:

Kompetenz ist alle, jetzt gibt´s Titten. 

Aber von solchen Aussagen distanziere ich mich natürlich ausdrücklich...:m


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Kompetenz ist alle, jetzt gibt´s Titten.




Jetz is mein Bildschirm voll Kaffee und Cheffe guckt komisch :vik: !


----------



## vermesser (27. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> mit der Statur und erotischen Ausstrahlung einer weissrussischen Kugelstoßerin wäre das nie was geworden



Aber der Karpfen, den sie stemmt, is doch auch ne ganz schöne Kugel  ! Also ich würde mit ihr angeln gehen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. September 2012)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Emma Backer verstärkt Quantum/Fin-Nor*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Kompetenz ist alle, jetzt gibt´s Titten.



Letzteres schliesst ersteres ja nicht aus.....für wiederum letzteres|supergri Form follows Function:m Wen interessiert da noch Angelkompetenz?


----------

